# Корзина > НЕсуицид >  ненавижу черномазых

## Игорёк

просто хочу слить накопившуюся злость. Надеюсь что когда-нибудь все-таки отсоединят северный кавказ от рф, и сделают строгий контроль въезда на территорию.. Считаю себя добрым человеком, но черное животное готов убить без капли сожаления. Возмущает как и всех поведение приезжих. При том что местные (кто родился и кто просто давно живет), в основной своей массе нормальные люди. 
Столько денег утекает, и все на это спокойно смотрят. Говорят о какой-то талерантности, уважении.. Провели бы референдум среди народа, выборы. уверен что 90% русских выбрали бы вариант полной изоляции нечести с нашей земли.
Жаль что христианство воспитало в нашем народе терпимость, которой пользуются эти алаховские высерки. 
Надеюсь что когда-нибудь эта расса полностью исчезнет с лица земли.

----------


## Yrok25

нет никакой терпимости , есть статья , есть лобирование с самого верха , есть миллиарды из бюджета идущие на программы по завозу , есть передача в собственность предприятий , есть уголовная амнистия на несколько лет вперед , есть бесконечный ступор в ожидании чего то там ,навеянный тонкой манипуляцией сознания имитирующей какую то борьбу в тельавизоре, есть чиновники у которых дети за границей , а есть у которых здесь но они думают их пронесет

----------


## Игорёк

много непонятных слов. Но не думаю что все так серьезно типа "программы по завозу", просто все едут срубить бабла, ибо у себя на родине ничего кроме баранины не производят. Потому что тупые и недоразвитые. И еслиб не Россия - пасти бы им этих баранов до конца света. 
Про терпимость это национальная особенность, сформированная на почве религии. христианство учит прощать, и если сейчас его как такогого уже и нет, то остались отголоски в виде того что можно терпеть унижения, быть "выше", не мстить, и все такое.. Поэтому спустя многие поколения народ стал вялый и непринципиальный к унижениям. Хотя этому есть и другие причины конечно. 

 На ютубе есть хорошая запись с Соловьевым, который отвечал на вопросы кавказцев. Кто-то задал про культуру, о какой типа вы культуре говорите если у вас ее нет совсем, на что он ответил - " не ваше СОБАЧЬЕ дело" (акцент был на слово собачье). 
 Я бы не хотел разводить демогогии с нисшими рассами других культур и религий, а просто защитить интересы своего народа и территории. Тоесть попросту истребить всю ту грязь которая покушается на жизни и достоинство коренного населения. О чем можно спорить с "человеком", который кроме барана и автомата (российского при том производства), в руках ничего не держал ? мне абсолютно наплевать что он думает что ему интересно и чего он хочет достичь, на его алаха, на его кавказскую гордость, и все остальные качества.. 
Просто хотелось бы чтобы возможно через 10-20 поколений, на вопрос - "что такое дегестан или чечня", люди отвечали бы - "не знаю".

----------


## простой

> просто хочу слить накопившуюся злость. Надеюсь что когда-нибудь все-таки отсоединят северный ка
> Надеюсь что когда-нибудь эта расса полностью исчезнет с лица земли.


 к сожалению скорее русская нация исчезнет с лица земли. полностью с тобой солидарен, где я живу и учусь чурки особо не высовываются поэтому проблем нету. и кстати несмотря на то что город окружён четырьмя колониями никогда наездов никаких не было. но когда приезжаю в свой родной город то просто жесть начинается, постоянно надо везде себя отставивать, у них очень вызывающее поведение.
зачем нам этот регион непонятно, ничё не даёт только берёт, присоединились бы к турции и жили бы с собой подобными.

----------


## Melissa

Я спокойно отношусь к приезжим. Ни один "чурка" ничего плохого мне не сделал, а хамство и не подобающее поведение вижу от наших, русских.

----------


## простой

> Я спокойно отношусь к приезжим. Ни один "чурка" ничего плохого мне не сделал, а хамство и не подобающее поведение вижу от наших, русских.


 )))))

----------


## Викторыч

> Просто хотелось бы чтобы возможно через 10-20 поколений, на вопрос - "что такое дегестан или чечня", люди отвечали бы - "не знаю".


 А ты Игорёк думаешь что их не стирают с лица земли ? Стирают, ещё как стирают. Чечню можно сказать уже стёрли. Руками русских и вместе с русскими там проживавшими. В Дагестане тоже нет ничего хорошего. Безработица, проституция, коррупция и разложение. И ничего они с этим сделать не могут. Только на их сайтах злобных постов на русских почему то нет. Впрочем их выходки в России очень необходимы тем кто сами хотят от России отсоединиться. На одном чеченском форуме так и написано. Тут дело в том что кому то выгодны такие настроения типа твоего. Но если их всех выгонят или ещё что с ними случится нехорошее то естественно ни кто о них жалеть не будет. Всем самим до себя. Среди русских тоже гнид хватает. Ну а так хамят здесь в основном дети прикормленных кремлём. Так считают ихние отделянты.

----------


## Dannebrog

Как человек, придерживающийся расиалистских убеждений, не могу не выразить солидарность с автором темы. Выражаю надежду, что когда-нибудь весь прогрессивный (т.е. белый - или, если более точно, евроатлантический) мир возьмет на вооружение методы Израиля и ЮАР.

----------


## Dannebrog

>Ты чё-то сделал что б себя называть высшей расой

Подмена понятий. Личные достижения - мои, ваши, еще чьи-нибудь - не имеют ни малейшего касательства к вопросу о этнопсихологии, антропологии, и прочим подобным вещам. 

Как минимум, я уверен, что автор темы не исповедует идеи исламского фундаментализма, не отплясывает лезгинку на улицах, не палит в прохожих из травмата, и не занимается какой-то иной противозаконной деятельностью - словом, ведет себя не так, как 95 процентов уроженцев Кавказа. А это уже стоит очень многого. 

Кстати говоря, ссылаться на, не побоюсь этого слова, идиота Кочергина - суть моветон.

----------


## Dannebrog

Ну начнем с того, что "раса" здесь вообще не при чем (вернее, причем, но причем довольно ограниченно). Распространенная ошибка несведущих людей. 

>думает его раса чем-то лучше других

А Игорек неправ? Давайте обратимся к фактам. 

"Белая (т.е. европеоидная) раса пересекла моря, покорила реки и горы, осушила пустыни, и колонизировала наиболее бесплодные ледяные просторы. Белые изобрели печать, электричество, полет, телескоп, космические путешествия, огнестрельное оружие, транзистор, радио, телевидение, телефон, фотографию, кинематограф, электрическую батарею, автомобиль, паровой двигатель, железную дорогу, микроскоп, компьютер и миллионы других технологических чудес." (с) 

Могут ли другие расы похвастаться аналогичными достижениями? Негроиды, австралоиды, американоиды - однозначно нет. Монголоиды - частично. Достижения древних азиатских цивилизаций отрицать глупо, но при всем при этом их слава давно уже позади. И это, кстати, при всем-при том, что в среднем, как показывает статистика, в среднем IQ монголоидов даже выше. 
Стало быть, Игорек имеет все основания так считать.

О, расовые различия вполне себе есть - даже внутри одной большой расы (европеоидной или кавкасионной/негроидной/монголоидной/австралоидной) расовые типы между собой могут довольно сильно различаться. Не нужно быть семи пядей во лбу, чтобы это выяснить - достаточно сравнить, скажем, араба со скандинавом. Оба этих человека будут принадлежать к европеоидной расе, но строение черепа, скелета, физиологические и психические особенности будут различные. 

Опять-таки, объем мозга никакого влияния на интеллект не оказывает.

Что касается общества, то я бы сказал так - это лишь один кирпичик в общем здании. Если бы все было так просто, то выросшие в западном европейском обществе дети мигрантов бы не представляли таких проблем. Как ни крути, но влияние наследственности исключать нельзя, и влияние это далеко не самое слабое. 

Первый раз слышу о том, что мозг чеченцев больше по весу. Впрочем, даже если это и так, как я уже сказал, никакой роли это не играет. Важно другое - за много сотен лет чеченцы не создали ничего. В то время как русская цивилизация развивалась и шла вперед - пусть не в том направлении, в котором стоило бы, но все же - чеченцы оставались на месте. Русский народ дал миру Ломоносова, Менделеева, Попова и тысячи других ученых - чеченцы же дай Б-г чтобы десяток-другой за всю свою не такую уж и короткую историю. Что красноречиво свидетельствует о том, кто чего стоит.

Мне лично абсолютно все равно, что автор темы алкоголик. Для меня лично человек, злоупотребляющий алкоголем - при условии, что он не несет опасности окружающим - стоит гораздо выше, чем человек, считающий себя вправе расстрелять прохожего из травмата или убивать во имя Аллаха.

----------


## Dannebrog

На мой взгляд, это слишком примитивное, социал-дарвинистское понимание. Один усатый неудавшийся художник, помнится, не так давно уже пытался эти идеи претворить в жизнь - и как мы помним, кончил он плохо.

В чем прогресс? В том, что Европа и некоторые ее бывшие колонии (ЧСХ, населенные белыми) плюс еще несколько стран (Израиль - хоть и населен белыми, но географически Европой не является. Сюда же Южная Корея и Япония), вращающиеся в их орбите доминируют в мире - экономически, культурно, и в большой степени политически. Это и есть прогресс.

Опять-таки, в который раз - размер мозга ни о чем не говорит.

----------


## Dannebrog

>свои животные интересы

Этим человек и отличается - по крайней мере, должен - от животных: интересы у него свои. Если уроженцы Кавказа стремятся реализовать в первую очередь свои, как вы изволили выразиться, _животные_ интересы, то о чем тут вообще может идти речь?

Речь-то идет не о расовом превосходстве, в данном случае - народы Кавказа принадлежат к той же европеоидной большой расе, что и мы. Тут в расчет идут уже другие факторы. Игорек просто, как и многие другие, точно так же ошибается, путая понятия расы, народа, этноса, нации, и так далее - но по сути он прав.

>но я не могу считать себя выше негров, потому как все мы вышли из Африки и произошли от негров

Сомнительная теория. Как бы то ни было, "в огороде бузина, а в Киеве дядька" - хоть убейте, я не вижу, как факт того, что мы, вероятно, произошли от негров, не может позволить нам считать себя выше. Где тут связь? 

>Когда речь идёт о разнице в сотнях граммов оказывает. Например у дагестанских горцев мозг на сто граммов меньше чем у чеченцев с ингушами. Когда общаешься с дагами и чеченцами разница чувствуется. 

Хорошо, пойдем от противного - какие вы можете предоставить аргументы в пользу своей теории? Что касается живого общения, то вы знаете, у меня почему-то сложилось ровно обратное впечатление (кстати, вы не упомянули, о каких именно дагестанцах идет речь - народа "дагестанцы" не существует, в Дагестане проживает много разных народов. Аварцы, кумыки, лезгины, и так далее). Не зря чечены считаются самыми дикими на Кавказе - и, наверное, далеко не случайность, что когда Басаев вторгся в Дагестан в 1999 году, местное население (дагестанское) встречало его пулями.

----------


## Dannebrog

Фридриха? Я имел ввиду некоего Адольфа Гитлера, вообще-то. Хотя Ницше тоже придурок еще тот)

Так вот сухое материалистическое понимание еще никого до добра не доводило. Общество, основанное на таких посылках, никогда не будет успешным - что мы и наблюдаем, кстати, в той же Африке. В отличии от Африки, европейские общества построены на общественном договоре, поиске консенсуса и взаимном уважении, что и делает их мировыми лидерами.

>Русский народ дал всё это благодаря большому проценту метисации и эффекту гетерозиса. У чеченцев такой метисации не было, поэтому сильное племенное самосознание. И их слишком мало что бы сравнивать в этом ключе с многочисленным русским народом. 

Эээ нет, так не пойдет. Это где же вы увидели метисацию у русских-то? Только не надо в ответ рассказывать сказки про "поскреби русского - найдешь татарина", умоляю.

Хорошо, давайте возьмем другой пример - евреев. Этот народ всегда крайне отрицательно относился к смешанным бракам, и никогда не был многочисленен. Однако же среди евреев ученых и прочих известных людей - тысячи. Хоть и жили евреи чаще всего в гораздо менее выгодных условиях, чем чечены. 

Да, маленькие нации часто в силу своей малочисленности не дают большое количество известных людей, спору нет. Однако же у чеченов их, если даже сравнивать с другими малыми народами, можно сказать - нет и подавно. 

Про простого, среднего человека я уж вообще молчу (хотя по совести, именно по обывателям и следовало бы сравнивать).

----------


## Игорёк

> Игорёк называет свою расу высшей потому что думает его раса чем-то лучше других. Нет расовых различий кроме разницы интеллекта и объёма мозгов. Менталитет зависит от общества в котором формируется человек. У чеченцев мозг больше по весу чем у русских, соответственно нтеллектуальный потенциал больше , и чё теперь чеченцы расово выше русских ? бу га га


 В первом ролике качергин говорит о дедах и внуках. То что внуки продолжают поведение дедов. Так они и живут, ничего нового никаких перемен и роста в их жини нет. Мужик пасет баранов, его сын пасет баранов, сын этого сына пасет баранов и так до бесконечности. А все что в их жизни меняется - мобильная связь, интернет, автомобили и прочее - заслуга совершенно других людей которые развивались, пользуясь опытом предыдущих поколений.

----------


## Викторыч

> Речь-то идет не о расовом превосходстве, в данном случае - народы Кавказа принадлежат к той же европеоидной большой расе, что и мы.


 Да хрен там. Стоило бы подойти к этому вопросу с позиции генетического кода. Так вот по гаплогруппам именно кавказцы к славянскому этносу R1а ну ни как не относятся. И относятся они больше к жидовскому J1. У них ещё J2 имеется, но крайне реже встречается. У чечен именно этот генокод такой же как и у жидов. А у дагов процентов 50 встречается. Так что как бы там ни было всё это жидовские народы. Вот таджики принадлежат по генотипу к славянам R1а. Так же как и иранцы. То что белое население это потому что мутация идёт от влияния северных районов. Тут ещё кое какие события намечаются. Сами высшие жиды рещили Чечню от чечен тупо зачистить. На это и две войны было. А теперь Грозный отстроили по высшему классу и уже фундамент для синагоги на 70 тыс. персон закладывают. Они прекрасно понимают что чеченцев да и дагов русские не поддержат и можно будет преспокойненько отделять сев. Кавказ. Вроде как ранее там ихняя Хазария была. Раскол России на княжества не за горами по причине иссякания финансов на содержание. Вот у жидов и пойдёт дело о переселении Израиля в Чечню как по маслу.

----------


## Викторыч

> Так они и живут, ничего нового никаких перемен и роста в их жини нет. Мужик пасет баранов, его сын пасет баранов, сын этого сына пасет баранов и так до бесконечности. А все что в их жизни меняется - мобильная связь, интернет, автомобили и прочее - заслуга совершенно других людей которые развивались, пользуясь опытом предыдущих поколений.


 Ну не сказать прямо уж так "чёрные" одними баранами занимались. Иранцы например атомное оружие разрабатывают. И если дать им волю то как думаешь Игорёк, куда это всё полетит ? Правильно, непременно в сторону Израиля. Потому как  J1 враждебный R1а. Но это в глобальных масштабах. И вот частный случай. Один чечен заходит в автобус и не платит за проезд. Водитель автобуса таджик и потребовал оплаты. В ответ безбилетник долбанул по перегородке кабины и обозвал водителя черножопым. У чечена то J1, а у таджика R1а. Вроде как утрировано, но факт враждебности остаётся фактом. А то что чёрный или белый это не совсем играет роль. Югославы (южные славяне) тоже за "чёрных" по виду сойдут. Конечно представителей R1а разделили религиями целенаправленно. И юговосточная часть подпала под ислам. Языковая речь также разная. Но генетический код от того не меняется. Она так и считается персо - арийская группа.

----------


## Dannebrog

>Да хрен там.

Прежде всего, давайте-ка соблюдать приличия. "Жиды" - это для всяких ЯрузкеХ.

Никаких "славянских этносов" не существует. Славяне являются языковой группой, а не народом/этносом/расой или чем-то еще. 

Современной антропологией автохтонное население Кавказа однозначно относится к европеоидам, и я лично не вижу причин в этом сомневаться. Переднеазиатский, балкано-кавказский, ориентальный и другие расовые типы - вполне себе европеоиды. Исключение (возможно) могут составлять разве что тюркские народы.

Ну синагоги в Грозном, Израиль, Хазарию и Чечню комментировать как-то не хочется. Даже "Миф 20 века" и то более убедителен, уж простите)

----------


## Игорёк

> >Да хрен там.
> 
> Прежде всего, давайте-ка соблюдать приличия. "Жиды" - это для всяких ЯрузкеХ.
> 
> Никаких "славянских этносов" не существует. Славяне являются языковой группой, а не народом/этносом/расой или чем-то еще. 
> 
> Современной антропологией автохтонное население Кавказа однозначно относится к европеоидам, и я лично не вижу причин в этом сомневаться. Переднеазиатский, балкано-кавказский, ориентальный и другие расовые типы - вполне себе европеоиды. Исключение (возможно) могут составлять разве что тюркские народы.
> 
> Ну синагоги в Грозном, Израиль, Хазарию и Чечню комментировать как-то не хочется. Даже "Миф 20 века" и то более убедителен, уж простите)


 ну ты загнул) 
Чечен в автобусе будет ненавидеть всех одинакого, что таджика что русского. Только его принципы жизни и обычаи самые правильные и только их он якобы уважает. И какая разница кто от кого произошел и что там было миллионы лет назад ? 
Жизнь меняется, если допустим какой-то регион был отвоеван много лет назад, то по прошествии лет он может стать ненужным, тогда зачем его содержать ? Непонимаю какой смысл так трястить за целостность федерации, если толку от этого нет ? как буд-то в других регионах все отлично. Надо избавляться от этих пиявок и концентрироваться на собственных проблемах. Сколько электростанции, заводов, городов было сделано русскими в снг, а в итоге никакой благодарности и отдачи, одна ненависть. 
 Только строгие рыночные отношения. Пусть поставляют свою баранину, шерть, и что там у них еще, а в замен получают только что-то аналогичное их труду, и ни копейкой больше.

----------


## Викторыч

> "Жиды" - это для всяких ЯрузкеХ.


 А речь идёт вообще в формате генетического кода.



> Исключение (возможно) могут составлять разве что тюркские народы.


 Кто ж тогда в Дагестане окромя тюрок то живёт ?  Если только что таты жидовского происхождения которые всё и баломутят. Сами кавказцы то ими не совсем довольны. Как полевой командир так тат.



> На Кавказе выше уровень внутривидовой агрессии, они приезжают в русские города и повышают уровень внутривидовой агрессии здесь. Вынуждают русских самцов повышать уровень физической подготовки.


 Ну да, подготовки. А 282 - ую пока мест не отменяли.



> Жизнь меняется, если допустим какой-то регион был отвоеван много лет назад, то по прошествии лет он может стать ненужным, тогда зачем его содержать ? Непонимаю какой смысл так трястить за целостность федерации, если толку от этого нет ?


 Правильно, когда то Чечня нужна была ради перехода торговых путей. Сейчас нет. Нефть там уже кончается. Только кто ратует за сохранение территорий ..... ну это уже идиотизм высшего пилотажа. Неужели трудно понять что такую идеологию поддерживают только евреи. Им то нужно окончательно выдворить чечен, а то и дагов в центральную Россию. Кадыров им там создал невыносимые условия. Но рано или поздно там всёравно будет всё по ихнему. И ни кто не воспрепятствует. Один чечен писал эту версию. Да кто ж ему поможет то.

----------


## Yrok25

захожу с месяц назад в маршрутку , сидят два тела , одно высунуло язык и сидело так секунд 5 , в зеленых маечках с надписями , загадка - что за зверь ?))

----------


## Викторыч

> Во всём виноваты евреи значит. Самому не смешно ? Или у тебя какая-то детская травма связана с евреями ?


 Ты это палестинцам расскажи. Вместе посмеётесь. Заменим "евреи" на израильтяне. Тем более у ихних татов такие имена частенько фигурируют как Исраил.



> Русский Кавказ маленький, больших проблем они не создают, реальные проблемы могут создать имиграгны.


 ИмиГРАГны они стригут  газоны бензокосилкой и пусть стригут. Ну может у кого и мобильник стырят когда растительности не останется. А с маленького Кавказа иной раз и бейсбольными битами кому пол башки снесут, а кому и перо в бочину вставят как недавно в Пугачёве. Дураков нет уже хавать шнягу когда стрелки переводят с больной головы на здоровую.

----------


## Викторыч

> Арабы со своим аллахом так и остались в средневековье.


 Можно подумать что черномазые которых ненавидит Игорёк почитают не аллаха, а самого яхве. И посещают синагогу наравне с представителями последней инстанцией интеллекта.



> Ты мне телевизор транслируешь. Телевизор мне обсуждать не интересно.


 Значит в Пугачёве всё произошедшее было не чем иным как спектаклем с декорациями. И с Худяковым были тупо съёмки для кина типа бандитского Петербурга.

----------


## Викторыч

> Раз разбомбили Чечню и оставили в составе - будьте добры отстроить всё заново и терпите их в своих городах, потому что воевали и потому что они граждане вашей страны. За что боролись на то ...


 Неужели Ты думаешь что "отстроенное заново" предназначено для чеченцев ? Да их там меньше половины осталось. Остальных уничтожили и оставшиеся расползлись как тараканы по углам России и Запада. А вот высказывание одного чечена о таких татах которые их уводили подыхать в безсмысленных боях.



> они авторитетны были только на словах. сам бас@ев никогда не участвовал ни в одном бою. как только начинались первые выстрелы, он тут же "раненого" привозил в больницу (надеюсь понимаете для чего). радуева когда окружили, так он как петух умолял что бы его спасли. масхадов был НИКТО, и бас@ев это показал.


 


> Русские дурачки без всяких кавказцев миллионами дохнут от водки, миллионами друг друга мочат, насилуют детей и т. д. Вся эта анти кавказская истерия спровоцирована телевизором, рейтинги нужны.


 Это не даёт права кавказоидам убивать русских.

----------


## Игорёк

Больно уж глубоко копаете... евреи делеко, арабы еще дельше.

----------


## Викторыч

> Русские менты дают им такое право.


 Менты тут не при делах. Жидовская политика такая. Они там в Чечне себе город-сад строят, а к нам все эти остатки сплавляют. 



> Больно уж глубоко копаете... евреи делеко, арабы еще дельше.


 Ну дык, приближаются. Вон уже синагогу запланировали в Грозном. Да и чечены то об этом знают.

----------


## Викторыч

> А Кадыров строит в Израиле самую большую мечеть в Абу-Гош, и чё ?


 Чё, чё )))) трудно сообразить что ли ?  Задабривать как то надо же. Евреи просто так ничего строить не будут. А то в новую хазарию свалить не успеют.

Вон уже за Ингушетию взялись. Всё по одному и тому же сценарию.



> Напомним, после недавнего взрыва в станице Нестеровская глава Ингушетии Юнус-Бек Евкуров провел экстренное заседание антитеррористической комиссии и объявил, что "в назидание людям, сочувствующим и помогающим преступникам, дома семей, приютивших бандитов, будут сноситься, а земельные участки изыматься".


 Так что объявляй кого надо террористом всё у него сноси и изымай. Но на то время надо. Вот и строит Кадыров мечеть дабы время оттянуть.

----------


## Викторыч

> Вайнахи воевали за евреев в арабо-израильской войне 1947-1949.


 Прально, а теперь больше не нужны вайнахи и подлежат истреблению/выселению. Евреи интеллектуальны и им хазарию с синагогой нужно восстанавливать. Очевидно ингушам и дагам тоже достанется. Терроризм, понимаешь ли.



> Надеюсь что когда-нибудь эта расса полностью исчезнет с лица земли.


 Да Игорёк, исчезнет. Заграница нам поможет. Какое это государство, Ты теперь знаешь.

----------


## Викторыч

> Принадлежность к иудаизму не говорит о том что они были этнические евреи.


 Так один чеченец тоже как Ты считает. И у него евреи выдают себя не за тех кто на самом деле. Что никогда они не жили в хазарии. Однако процесс идёт и его уже врятли кто будет останавливать.

----------


## Кирилллл

> Русские дурачки без всяких кавказцев миллионами дохнут от водки, миллионами друг друга мочат, насилуют детей и т. д. Вся эта анти кавказская истерия спровоцирована телевизором, рейтинги нужны. 
> Мирзаев когда ударил Агафонова вызвал ему скорую, и вообще повёл себя как любой нормальный человек. Сотни случаев когда профессиональный русский спортсмен убивает в драке обычного русского парня. Но СМИ подхватили случай с Мирзаевым и начали раздувать межнационального слона из бытовой мухи.


  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  ну ну про Мирзаева ты конечно загнул, человек должен в тюрьме до сих пор сидеть, а он на свободе. А такие умные как ты ещё и из него мученика делают.
проблема не в самих кавказцах а в их долбаном фашистком менталитете, они понимают только язык силы и по человечески с ними сложно договорится. Почему так не знаю? Есть опять же некоторое недпонимание между двумя народами которое глупо отрицать. Кто первый начал опять же не знаю? И никакую межнациональную рознь никто не раздувает, она и так есть.

----------


## Викторыч

Бронсон, Ты хоть каких чечен защищаешь ? Муртадов или ваххабитов ? Ваххабиты очень даже заинтересованы когда конфликты межнациональные происходят. Им нужно отделение Кавказа за которое русские будут ратовать после разных инциндентов. Если Ты за муртадов, а их считают на Кавказе продажными тварями, это их дети блатуют на российских дорогах. И защищая их Ты ратуешь за так называемое сохранение целостности государства, то ваххабиты тебе спасибо не скажут. За всех вместе взятых не получится. Твоё мнение однозначно кто то будет использовать одной из сторон.

----------


## Викторыч

> Я бы их отпустил в девяностых на все четыре стороны, усилил границу и вопрос был бы исчерпан.


 Значит за ваххабитов. Но только знай, что самая верхушка из них это всегда таты еврейского происхождения. Они обещают примкнуть к арабским государствам "повстанцам", но на самом деле цель их подставить всех ополченцев кадыровцам или федералам дабы уничтожить и сократив при этом численность. 



> Враг сидит в кремле, а не на Кавказе.


 В кремле марионетки. 



> Как ты думаешь, зачем кремлю Кавказ ?


 Я об этом всю тему исписал. Так что выходит патовая ситуация. Целостность ещё не долго продержится. Во всяком случае бабло кончится всю эту целостность содержать. И даже если её поддерживать то в конечном итоге кавказцам однозначно кранты. Те кто поумнее из них они понимают это.
А то что дать им независимость ..... когда после теракта с заложниками в роддоме им дали её то Басаев вместо того чтобы что то восстанавливать пошёл на Дагестан. Огрёб там по полной, всех подставил и началась вторая компания. Мясорубка снова заработала. Чечен всё меньше и меньше. Вот и весь фокус.

----------


## Кирилллл

> Мирзаев чемпион мира по боевому самбо, и выступал всегда под российским флагом, повышая престиж России на мировой спортивной арене. Этот человек заслуживает уважения.


 этот человек должен уметь отвечать за свои поступки, убил отсиди как положено 11 лет. Осуждать никого не хочу но закон должен быть один для всех, да и сам он если бы шумиху не подняли врядли раскаялся в содеянном. 

Не говоря уже о том что сам поступок аморальный. Человек тупой, всё на уровне животных инстинктов, ему шмара его сказала фас, а он и рад ведь ничего больше не умеет.

А престиж чё мне с престижа? Чё даст жителю РФ её престиж? 
Я куда бы больше рад был если бы Мирзаева осудили по закону, как положено, тогда у меня хотя бы была иллюзия того что есть справедливость какая то у нас в стране, вроде как законы соблюдаются.




> Много кто должен сидеть в тюрьме. Все вопросы к русской исполнительной и судебной власти.


 ну ну во всём у нас продажные русские виноваты.

----------


## Викторыч

> Викторыч, это похоже на очередную теорию заговора. Объясни подробно свою версию, что, куда, зачем и почему. Кто, что, и как делает на Кавказе.


 Понимаешь Бронсон, эти кавказцы своими выходками задолбали всех и вся на протяжении столетий. И когда от них уходили и оставляли в покое то они ни кого в покое не оставляли. Но тут по последним данным выходит что евреи решили Кавказ под себя подгрести. Не согласившись со мной про эту версию Ты не соглашаешься с некоторыми чеченами которые аналогично мне так считают. Евреи же понимают какие проблемы их ждут в случае если кавказцы останутся. По этому занялись их тотальным уничтожением. Также в их планы входит и выселение почему в Чечне для них создали невыносимые условия.



> Раз разбомбили Чечню и оставили в составе - будьте добры отстроить всё заново и терпите их в своих городах, потому что воевали и потому что они граждане вашей страны.


 Нормально. А теперь вообрази такую ситуацию. Некий чеченский род приезжают к вам в Чувашию и скупают несколько домов. Всё бы оно ничего да только является к ним полудурошный шестнадцатилетний родственник. Ну и там по пьянке не по пьянке слово за слово чиканул твоего знакомого с летальным исходом. Да ещё после будет орать что всех вас тут как баранов перережут. Народ естественно взбунтуется и начнёт помышлять как все эти чеченские дома разгромить. Вот тогда Ты им и речь толкнёшь про то что кавказцы граждане нашей страны и их нужно терпеть.

----------


## Викторыч

> Ну и какие проблемы их ждут ?


 Да в общем то какие и всегда. Грабежи, похищения, оппозиции, партизанщина и тд и тп. Вот и намерены чужими руками снизить их численность до минимума. Часть конечно останется, так в качестве обслуживающего персонала. Израиль в течении какого то там времени на новое комфортабельное место перекачует. Ну и после окромя евреев туда уже врятли кто переселится. Вполне всё как то не по еврейски.

----------


## Викторыч

Да в общем то есть подобные версии в сети. http://alaninform.wordpress.com/2013...at_v_chechnyu/
Там уж каждый сам делает выводы.
Вот ещё http://jtimes.ru/news/russia/2965-v-...kuyu-obshchiny




> Стоит также отметить, что после развала СССР в Чечне отмечались случаи похищения представителей еврейской общины республики с последующим требованием выкупа.
> Источник: http://jtimes.ru/news/russia/2965-v-...kuyu-obshchiny


 )))) Ну это из серии типа проблов от чечен евреям.

----------


## Викторыч

> Воспринимать всерьёз что пишут на кавказских форумах - это глупо.


 Всерьёз не всерьёз, но взглянуть надо для восприятия общей картины так сказать. А израильтяне там однозначно что то мутят. Дело то в том что чечен оттуда к нам гонят и от них проблемы. Да и даги не отстают от них. И отделять не отделяют. Якобы там какие то террористы обоснуются и полезут в Россию терракты совершать. Вот такая вот байда.

----------


## Викторыч

> Советую тебе с этими теориями обращаться на еврейские форумы и группы, там в отличии от кавказских сидят эрудированные и образованные люди, которые любят поржать над всякими еврейскими заговорами.


 Ты с темы съезжаешь. У самих кавказцев в их республиках не всё слава богу. Набери в поисковике проституция в Дагестане, Азербайджане и тд. Это не хилый показатель тамошнего состояния. А с этими всеми миграциями для них самих хорошим не кончится. Есть такие ассирийцы. Так вот они без территории остались и поныне мало кто знает вообще о такой народности. То что понаписали в твоей выложенной статейке это очередная шняга. Никогда все эти кавказские нации не будут единым целом на российской территории. Они будут друг друга грызть. Хотя старое поколение чухнулись что молодёжь сваливает, а без неё республика остаётся без будущего. Да только хрен туда кто обратно вернётся виноград окучивать попробовав комфортной жизни в российских городах. Да ещё и без контроля со стороны стариканов. Вот и пишут статейку надеясь что русские их погонят назад дабы у себя дома в республике будущее сотворять. Ну а по сабжу выходит так. Такие как Игорёк естественно не совсем довольны прибыванием инородцев в его жизненном пространстве. Да только не всё вечно под луной. В республиках то всё же не есть неиссякаемый демографический источник поставок инородного контингента. А значит рано или поздно все эти людские ресурсы иссякнут. Так что вся эта кавказская свора блатует ценой того что их республики когда то накроются медным тазом.

----------


## Justitiam

Читай коран - люби баран!

----------


## _lamer

> просто хочу слить накопившуюся злость. Надеюсь что когда-нибудь все-таки отсоединят северный кавказ от рф, и сделают строгий контроль въезда на территорию.. Считаю себя добрым человеком, но черное животное готов убить без капли сожаления. Возмущает как и всех поведение приезжих. При том что местные (кто родился и кто просто давно живет), в основной своей массе нормальные люди. 
> Столько денег утекает, и все на это спокойно смотрят. Говорят о какой-то талерантности, уважении.. Провели бы референдум среди народа, выборы. уверен что 90% русских выбрали бы вариант полной изоляции нечести с нашей земли.
> Жаль что христианство воспитало в нашем народе терпимость, которой пользуются эти алаховские высерки. 
> Надеюсь что когда-нибудь эта расса полностью исчезнет с лица земли.


   Прикольное название у темы. От себя скажу - я наполовину татарин/башкир (пока не определился). Азиаты - люди совершенно иного склада, характер у них не нордический. У себя они живут прекрасно, уютно. Вслепую попав домой к башкирам или оказавшись на случайной улице неизвестного башкирского города, я смекну где я, даже по запаху, особое ощущение. 
  А теперь ближе к телу. Проблема тут вовсе не в нечисти, а в самом Игорьке - его няшная аватарка не обманывает меня своей беспомощностью, я нутром чую в ком есть гниль и злоба, кем бы человек ни пытался казаться. В чём проблема - в переносе, в данном случаи негативном. Любой псих должен знать основные термины Фрейда - перенос, контр-перенос, проекция. Здесь мы видим скрытую родительскую фигуру, которая воздействует на Игорька подавляюще - это некий импульсивный экстраверт, обделённый тонким интеллектом. Э.Берна на него нет - надо находить истинные мотивы и источники эмоций, а не ударяться в националистический психоз. 
  Про терпимость. Дело не в терпимости, брат, как ты наивен. Один мой дальний родственник недавно откинулся и рассказал об этой терпимости - несколько сотен человек - русские, меньше - кавказцы и человек 20 чеченов. При этом с чечнёй никто не связывался. Прецедент был - пробовали надавить..и сами расшиблись. При этом охрана зоновская никакого интереса не проявила к конфликту - пусть гнобят, пусть наших, пусть чечня. Суть вот в чём - тому же русскому, живущему в среднестатистическом нашем спрингфилде глубоко насрать на всё вокруг..пока это не касается его лично. Настроения не лучшие - люди уезжают из села в город, из городов в Москву и за рубеж. Эммигранты так легко продавливают нашу атмосферу потому что сами русские обрюзгли, отупели и пребывают в глубоком кризисе, который заедается различными внешними средствами. Обратите внимание на то, что в США ты можешь быть любого цвета, но ты будешь американец..если ты внутри американец. Все самобытные и глубокие культуры там нищадно подавлялись. У американцев есть особая сила пожирать всё подряд и не давиться. У нас с этим есть проблемы. У нас автоматом это не получается. Скоро тут и китайцы всё заполонят, ассимилируют все города, будем ходить как Лапша в чайна-таун чтобы обкуриться и забыться. 
  Позитивная..продуктивная симптоматика, так сказать - магнит, та же Москва с её блевотным и гнилым нутром притягивает противоположность как плюс минус - нищебродов и преступников из-за бугра. Недавно смотрел один специфический фильм "Траффик". Там парень правильно сказал - что если тебя местные будут спрашивать наркотики - понятное дело, что психология приезжих будет настроена на спрос. А если русский не хочет заниматься грязной работой? Немцы небось тоже с турками на разных "этажах" работают. 
  А теперь о том как рассуждают тупицы - берут факторы, отдельно, явления, смешивают вместе, получается статистика и пытаются вычленить ненужное. На бумаге можно так. Всё гораздо..проще - всё взаимосвязано и расчленёнке математической не поддаётся. Если бы это было возможно, то политики точно знали куда ветер дует, но историки всегда пишут ПРАВИЛЬНЫЕ причины того или иного исторического хода постфактум, а это низачот. Не работает. Я и историю изучал, и социологию - это абстракция, имеющая поверхностное отношение к реальности, платоновский мир, идеал Перельмана. Всё варится в одном котле.

----------


## Justitiam

> по запаху


 Своих почуешь? То то и оно.

Игорек в отличие от тебя не лезет к людям с дебильными сравнениями. Чурки всегда такие чурки.




> дальний родственник недавно откинулся


 Да ладно, не стесняйся, расскажи где был и что узнал  :Smile: .

----------


## Justitiam

Поживете с ними рядом, измените мнение.

----------


## _lamer

> Своих почуешь? То то и оно.


   Я намёк твой понял. Ты башкиров и татар с гастерами-нелегалами не сравнивай. По сравнению с нашими русские - свиньи. Я жил в Башкирии, там в сто раз чище чем в Перми, Самаре, Москве, Рязани или Смоленске. В квартирах та же ситуация в принципе.



> расскажи где был и что узнал


   Города я перечислил. Часть городов. Я почти год провёл в дороге, путешествуя по Руси-матушке и рассказать обо всём сразу и не получится. 



> Поживете с ними рядом, измените мнение.


   А я и работал с ними. Всё от человека зависит. На одном форуме тема поднималась по поводу того, что девки в компании провоцируют парней, натравливают на кого-то. И двое больше других распинались на эту тему. Причём я их немного знал - они в реале могли бы девчонку ударить, обматерить, вообщем не лучшим образом они к ним относились. Чему удивляться..у меня диаметрально противоположная ситуация получилась под Смоленском - местные бандюки наехали на меня в забегаловке, но девушки как раз-таки вступились, вернее, одна из них - подключила своего мужа, а тот быстренько ситуацию разрулил и забрал меня оттуда. У них я и переночевал в тот день живой и целёхонький. Кто этого не понимает - его проблемы. Отношение к человеку всегда зависит от того как он себя ставит и кто он по жизни - мужик, крыса или быдло. Не люблю эту терминологию, но она работает. В коллективе ОБВМ выражается одним словом и определяет твоё положение в стае.

----------


## Justitiam

> По сравнению с нашими русские - свиньи.


 Прям так?

----------


## Leisan

> Прям так?


  Да.Так. Я сама башкирка и знаю, какая чистота и порядок в Башкортостане и какой свинарник в Русских округах.При том не только касаемо чистоты, но  и на уровне менталитета и поведения.Это действительно так. Вам -то конечно может и обидно, но на правду нечего обижаться.Научитесь не гадить там, где живете.И ведите себя достойно.

----------


## Игорёк

не говорите за всех. я допустим не свинячу на улице, как и большенство моих знакомых. даже окурки частенько в пачку кладу, если мусорок нет рядом.
И тема совершенно другая - срач на чужой территории, а не кто как у себя.. как отвечал Соловьев чеченцам на счет культуры - " не ваше собачье дело". 

ламер, все уже поняли что ты гений современности)

----------


## _lamer

> ламер, все уже поняли что ты гений современности)


   Тогда целуй наколки на пальцах, снежок.




> не говорите за всех


   Ну ты же сказал за всех нигеров, снежок) 



> срач на чужой территории


   Я уже написал - срать русским на свою же территорию. Свято место пусто не будет, зато можно будет снимать "Однажды на Урале" в Перми, с самым настоящим чайна-тауном и маленькой италией!




> Игорёк  Игорёк на форуме
> Местный
> Философ
> Игорёк на пути к лучшему
> Аватар для Игорёк Регистрация
> 03.01.2011
> Сообщения
> 3,645


   Столько сообщений..диву даёшься..если бы ты реально забился в дальний угол как на твоей взывающей к жалости аватарке, то пользы было бы больше. Не для тебя, для общества хотя бы. Я мыслю рационально..впрочем..ты и не мешаешь особо - кто заметит бухенвальдского крепыша на фоне накаченных эктоморфов.

----------


## Викторыч

> Да.Так. Я сама башкирка и знаю, какая чистота и порядок в Башкортостане и какой свинарник в Русских округах.При том не только касаемо чистоты, но  и на уровне менталитета и поведения.Это действительно так. Вам -то конечно может и обидно, но на правду нечего обижаться.Научитесь не гадить там, где живете.И ведите себя достойно.


 Да, может и обидно, потому как устроили межрассовую помойку.

----------


## Leisan

> У овец нет национальности.


 У кого ее нет- так это у тебя. И вообще не комментируй меня. Проходи мимо.

----------


## Кирилллл

> Да.Так. Я сама башкирка и знаю, какая чистота и порядок в Башкортостане и какой свинарник в Русских округах.При том не только касаемо чистоты, но  и на уровне менталитета и поведения.Это действительно так. Вам -то конечно может и обидно, но на правду нечего обижаться.Научитесь не гадить там, где живете.И ведите себя достойно.


 я был в двух округах в Свердловской области и в Башкирии оба одинаково грязные. Наши малые народы очень часто сами нацисты борящиеся с национализмом. Вот мы башкиры, вот у нас в Башкирии, а вот у нас на кавказе девушки не легкодоступные и тд....... 



> При том не только касаемо чистоты, но и на уровне менталитета и поведения.Это действительно так. Вам -то конечно может и обидно, но на правду нечего обижаться.


 При том что самым многочисленным народом на территории Башкортостана являются русские.



> У овец нет национальности.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Сообщение от Leisan
> 
> 
> У кого ее нет- так это у тебя. И вообще не комментируй меня. Проходи мимо.


 ты зря обижаешься замечание очень верное, если ты овца твоя национальность это не исправит будь ты хоть в десятом колене башкирка.

----------


## Leisan

> я был в двух округах в Свердловской области и в Башкирии оба одинаково грязные. Наши малые народы очень часто сами нацисты борящиеся с национализмом. Вот мы башкиры, вот у нас в Башкирии, а вот у нас на кавказе девушки не легкодоступные и тд....... 
> 
> При том что самым многочисленным народом на территории Башкортостана являются русские.
> 
> ты зря обижаешься замечание очень верное, если ты овца твоя национальность это не исправит будь ты хоть в десятом колене башкирка.


  Ну и вот))) Что и требовалось доказать!Я очень даже права.Подтвердил свой статус! Молодец.

----------


## Гражданин

> Тогда целуй наколки на пальцах, снежок.
> 
> 
>   Ну ты же сказал за всех нигеров, снежок) 
> 
>   Я уже написал - срать русским на свою же территорию. Свято место пусто не будет, зато можно будет снимать "Однажды на Урале" в Перми, с самым настоящим чайна-тауном и маленькой италией!
> 
> 
>   Столько сообщений..диву даёшься..если бы ты реально забился в дальний угол как на твоей взывающей к жалости аватарке, то пользы было бы больше. Не для тебя, для общества хотя бы. Я мыслю рационально..впрочем..ты и не мешаешь особо - кто заметит бухенвальдского крепыша на фоне накаченных эктоморфов.


 Читаю твои и посты и думаю, как же ты злобный кусок...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## _lamer

> Читаю твои и посты и думаю, как же ты злобный кусок...   Казань


   Казань? Ты татарин? 
  У меня дед чистый ариец..вернее - татарин. Очень злой. Бабушка ещё злее. Я жил с ними и всё было бы хорошо, если бы я не был шизоидным, много крови мне попортили, но кое-что я поддерживаю - жёсткость. Особенно в отношении мужского пола. В моём случаи был выбор, хоть и невелик - сломаться либо прогрызть стену и обрести крепкие зубы. Одно хорошо - у меня не было варианта страдать х****й, годами сидя за компом и набивая 3 тысячи сообщений на форуме без всякого смысла и продвижения. Баба с возу - кобыле легче. Кто мыслит не как я..тот нянчится с алкашами, годами пытаясь их "спасти" от самих себя. Нужно как в польском "Знахаре" - кости переломать и заново собрать. Всем кто хоть немного не обделён интеллектом понятно, что я добрейшей души человек, ангелочек прямо..на левом плече наколот

----------


## Гражданин

> Казань? Ты татарин? 
>   У меня дед чистый ариец..вернее - татарин. Очень злой. Бабушка ещё злее. Я жил с ними и всё было бы хорошо, если бы я не был шизоидным, много крови мне попортили, но кое-что я поддерживаю - жёсткость. Особенно в отношении мужского пола. В моём случаи был выбор, хоть и невелик - сломаться либо прогрызть стену и обрести крепкие зубы. Одно хорошо - у меня не было варианта страдать х****й, годами сидя за компом и набивая 3 тысячи сообщений на форуме без всякого смысла и продвижения. Баба с возу - кобыле легче. Кто мыслит не как я..тот нянчится с алкашами, годами пытаясь их "спасти" от самих себя. Нужно как в польском "Знахаре" - кости переломать и заново собрать. Всем кто хоть немного не обделён интеллектом понятно, что я добрейшей души человек, ангелочек прямо..на левом плече наколот


 Шизоидным? Ты серьезно? Это немного проясняет ситуацию.
И да, я не татарин.

----------


## _lamer

> Шизоидным? Ты серьезно? Это немного проясняет ситуацию.


   А мне надо было пошутить? С детства шизоид. По-моему, ничего в этом особенного нет. Гуглить не буду. У меня боле точное понимание шизоидности. Это человек с довольно успешно подавленными негативными и позитивными эмоциями, с акцентом на интеллект. Немного похожи на аспи, любят науку, искусство. Демонов я всех вытащил наружу, поэтому могу считаться здравомыслящим без слепых зон в психике. Что проясняет..вот это меня беспокоит - как это было сказано..потому что я давно не шизоид, отошёл уже от этих акцентуаций. Конечно, косить под психа весело, но недолго и не всерьёз. Мне такая репутация ни к чему.

----------


## когда уже

Товарищ пишет - с детства шизоид...потому что я давно не шизоид.
Взаимоисключающие параграфы никто не отменял.

----------


## _lamer

> Взаимоисключающие параграфы никто не отменял.


   Твоя тупость меня уже начинает нимало удивлять. С детства у меня была такая акцентуация, но я её преодолел, а у тебя, вижу, беда в семье - такое уродилось..иногда начинаю верить Дарвину, глядя на тебя, недалеко хвост отвалился.

----------


## когда уже

хамим парниша...я просто в негодовании))). Смотри не начни ножками топать...нимало пишется через 'е'. Прости что смею тебе жто заметить, такая дерзость.

----------


## _lamer

> беда в семье


   Беру слова обратно - горе, а не беда. Как же я так случайно пальцем в ж..в небо попал - ты же оказывается больной человек. Раз больной - лечись давай, а не попу просиживай тут.



> ножками топать


   Инфантилизмом не страдаю, а за базар ответишь, падла!..вот что бы я ответил не такому болезному..тебя придётся терпеть.



> через 'е'


   Какой ты наивный. Ты забыл, что я у бывшей ректора занимался, русский язык мне она натаскивала. У неё и книжки изданные есть. В инете их сложно найти, но можно было бы попытаться. Ну это всё понты, конечно, а я пишу как мне хочется..вот мне хотелось именно через "и" написать, это трудно объяснить..я вообще другое слово хотел написать, но искал выражения помягче..буква "и" мягче "е"..значит, я хочу к тебе помягче, если ни сказать - нежнее.

----------


## Игорёк

> Читаю твои и посты и думаю, как же ты злобный кусок...


 Человек достойный форума. Не трудно представить какого ему в социуме. 
_lamer, извиняюсь что в третьем лице.

----------


## _lamer

> извиняюсь что в третьем лице.


   Не прощаю.



> Не трудно представить какого ему в социуме.


   Да ничего так, нормально. Вы бы с взрослыми мужиками загнулись или стали бы....скажу поинтеллигентнее - осведомителями  :Big Grin: 
  ЗУ:а я поближе к кухне, подальше от начальства

----------


## Игорёк

Оказываясь в каком-то коллективе, сразу открыто расставлять всем диагнозы мягко-говоря не совсем этично. И ни к шизойду, ни к национальности это прямого отношения не имеет. 
Я прощения не просил. Просто вероятно ты не из тех кто заглянул вечерком по пьяной лавочке поныть от того что жена стерва и бизнес не клеится). (это предположение)

----------


## _lamer

> Оказываясь в каком-то коллективе, сразу открыто расставлять всем диагнозы мягко-говоря не совсем этично. И ни к шизойду, ни к национальности это прямого отношения не имеет. 
> Я прощения не просил. Просто вероятно ты не из тех кто заглянул вечерком по пьяной лавочке поныть от того что жена стерва и бизнес не клеится). (это предположение)


   Паренёк, ты в тему не въезжаешь. Вот тебе в реале могут въехать. "Чёрномазые" - вот что неэтично. Даже "негр" - некорректное слово, говори "афроамериканец". 
  Ещё - ты извинялся, значит, чувствовал себя виноватым. С реальными пацанами поживи месяц-другой. Они лучше психологов понимают кто что хочет сказать, там это вопрос выживания в стае, а для тебя способ сублимации невыплеснутого в реальной жизни гнева и обиды - к гадалке не ходи, как Путин любит поговаривать.
  Про бизнес ты зря - деньги не люблю, поэтому больше 3-5 штук в кармане не держал. У меня совершенно другие интересы. Любого другого с моим статусом не-имения квартиры, машины и т.п. можно назвать нищебродом, а я по нраву ближе к хиппи. За стерву - так я её простил. Забыть не забыл, но это личное. Меня обвиняют в позёрстве неискренние люди, которые просто рефлексуют. В более живом коллективе я и сам сокращаю дистанцию. Т.к. контакта особого нет, то и мне нет особого смысла распинаться о своих реалиях и проблемах. Нормальных психов мои успехи вдохновляли. Они меня не меньше. Достаточно сказать, что я из-за них проделал путь в 2500км, из них 800 пешочком.

----------


## Игорёк

ладно.. уговорил)

----------


## _lamer

> ладно.. уговорил)


   запыхался?
  на тебе в помощь: www.nabiraem.ru
  Довелось в офисе работать несколько месяцев, пришлось изучить проф.набор текста.

----------


## когда уже

> Беру слова обратно - горе, а не беда. Как же я так случайно пальцем в ж..в небо попал - ты же оказывается больной человек. Раз больной - лечись давай, а не попу просиживай тут.
>  ножками топать 
>  Инфантилизмом не страдаю, а за базар ответишь, падла!..вот что бы я ответил не такому болезному..тебя придётся терпеть.


 ))) пиши не останавливайся. Ты из тех жалких людей, что пытаются узнать слабости других и манипулировать ими. Слабенько очень, не выходит.

Инфантилизмом не страдаешь, а вот истеричностью в полной мере, иначе был бы посдержаннее. Капризый мальчик ламер). Ответишь?Тебе?...)))...давай без понтов парниша.

----------


## _lamer

Да обиделся ты, только делаешь вид, что твоё дерьмо не пахнет. Как девочка, детский сад ни дать, ни взять. А мальчики у тебя во дворе, парниша. Когда жизнь увидишь, тогда будешь разговаривать так со младшими.

----------


## _lamer

> Сегодняшние арабы хорошо знают, кто их предки, когда и откуда пришли они в Палестину


   В том и проблема. Американцы и иудеи в чём-то схожи. Американцы хотят, чтобы все стали свободными..но в американском ключе. Они неспроста стирают культуры, кромсают самое понятие _искусство_. Война идёт не на уровне военных конфликтов, а на уровне энергий. Здесь схожая ситуация как американцы ладят с латинос. Недавно была передача "Школа злословия". Пожилой человек, учёный, знаток культур малых и больших народов рассказывал о такой вещи как дистанция между людьми во время общения: американцу всегда кажется, что, допустим, мексиканец слишком назойлив и приближается, сокращает дистанцию, а ему кажется, что американец зажимается, избегает контакта. Вот и разница энергий. Русские ближе к азиатам и латинос нежели к американцам. Русских часто поносят за недовольные рожи, но у нас люди проще, пусть глупее, а американская улыбка ничего не стоит. Один русский эммигрант говорил, что за их улыбкой всегда по-умолчанию звучит - у меня есть дома десерт игл такого-то калибра. Це верно. Лучше сделать так, чтобы люди были во многом схожи, из улыбки сделать культ довольства, а потом всей америкой глотать АДы, потому что психика не выдерживает подавленных эмоций. У евреев ситуация похожа, но они умнее и хитрее американцев. Во мне самом что-то есть неуловимое от еврея. Они умеют ладить с людьми, улыбаясь, но не воспринимая всерьёз. Ирония спасает евреев от накапливающегося у американцев скрытого гнева. 
  Россия и арабский мир - последние два оплота на пути психотической энергии, идущей с запада и востока. О китацах тоже ничего хорошего не могу сказать. Это совершенно иные люди, не похожие на других с восстающей кровавой луной в затылке, где и сосредоточена их ярость. Помяните моё слово - вы ещё с умилением вспомните чеченцев и арабов после ассимиляции нас этим народом. Арабы, кавказцы, русские гораздо более цельные сущности и искренние чем остальные, пусть агрессивные или ещё какие, поэтому я считаю некорректным сравнивать одно с другим, тем более что запад всегда сумеет выставить себя спасителем.

----------


## когда уже

> Когда жизнь увидишь, тогда будешь разговаривать так со младшими.


 ...Учитель, Знаток жизни, позволь мне и с тобой так разговаривать.)))...ну в принципе можешь и не позволять.  Главное и дальше генерируй абсурд!

----------


## Omega

если каждый будет жить на своей земле то пускай себе. думаю ето правильно. 
я за национализм, ненавижу черных и жидков только в своей стране)

----------


## _lamer

> если каждый будет жить на своей земле то пускай себе. думаю ето правильно. 
> я за национализм, ненавижу черных и жидков только в своей стране)


   Если ты такой националист, то скажи что как проявляется твоя незримая любовь к Родине. Думаю, никак. Предложи русскому работу за бугром, хорошие бабки и он уедет, будет работать на процветание любой другой страны. Я пообщался уже с теми, кто там работал - это другие люди, даже в каком-то смысле нерусские. Меня не подкупала ни улыбка, ни вежливость, ни позитивный настрой, может, потому что я за улыбкой всегда вижу оскал империализма..

----------


## Dementiy

Национализм - это плохо.
При этом, "черные" и евреи страдают этим недугом ничуть не меньше русских.
Но бороться нужно не с Джамшутами или Ицхаками, а именно с национализмом как социальным явлением.
Другими словами, нужно осуждать национализм и создавать препятствия к его проявлению среди людей.
Если мы с детства привыкнем к тому что человек, осуждающий другого по национальному признаку, поступает плохо - это и будет победой.

----------


## Omega

_lamer 
ты абсолютно прав, я бы и сам с радостью уехал в западные страны. 
а пока я здесь, то я люблю свою родину.  хотя бы потому что я здесь родился и вырос, и здесь жили мои предки.
мне не нравится что лихие бусурмани тут тусят.  смешиваются с коренным населением и качают права. теряется культура, ценности, причем принося свои и уничтожая наши. да, мы сами виноваты в етом, не спорю.
я не говорю что ето правильно,  я считаю что ето правильно. и ето нормальная человеческая позиция. и правильно Dementiy написал, ето во всех нациях. 
национализм ето просто сохранение и процветание своей уникальной культуры. много негативных мыслей у людей лишь из за того что путают с расизмом. 
можно спорить вечно по етому поводу, и я готов если что)
тема то о не навести к черным.   а я только за мирное ограждение от смешивания наций.

----------


## _lamer

> национализм ето просто сохранение и процветание своей уникальной культуры


   Свято место пусто не бывает. Вот в древнем Риме патриции жили в кишащих плебсом полисах как мы посреди враждебного фобам и шизикам мира, однако, они ни с чем не смешивались. Плохой пример. Вот евреи - ето да. Ценят себя. Русские успешны в чём-то, повезло с ресурсами, но их не уважают - не за что. Мы на западе быдло как для нас Галустяны. Если люди поймут, что иметь достоинство - вопрос выживания, а не просто традиции и престижа, то культура сохранится. Не знаю что для этого нужно. Снизу нельзя, сверху - тоже. Извне - пожалуй, например, война, она сплачивает всех подряд. Больше вариантов не вижу.

----------


## Omega

я и говорю, сами виноваты конечно. но вот есть люди которые тянутся к чему то новому, екзотике типа черных и хачей всяких, а есть желающие оставить все как есть, улучшать и развивать то что досталось от предков. я считаю, если тебе, допустим, нравятся они то вали к ним и там с ними развивайся. а приезжать сюда и все смешивать, ето беспорядок и безобразие. откуда миллион сект и религий? ето все интервенция.  славянские народы просто добрые и доверчивые. мне так кажется. в чистом виде. 
вот из за етого всего я ненавижу их, что в теме темы.  
война да, но вот только на деньгах она завязана. сплачивает только тех кто обороняется, что б выжить придется помирится. но ето ненадолго, корни берут свое.

----------


## _lamer

> откуда миллион сект и религий?


   Ну эта обширная тема немного из другой оперы. Покреститься как все ещё не значит быть религиозным человеком. По факту очень много "верующих" любой религии. По сути - приверженцев ортодоксальных направлений не так много, тех, кто не размыт. Зато появилось очень много ответвлений, даже в христианстве, не говоря уже о восточных культах. Почему - потому что стараются упростить, сделать религию более доступной, менее цензорной, привносящей какую-то новизну и удовольствие в жизни. Берёшь любой культ, изучаешь их методики и выбираешь наиболее действенные. Не факт, что увидишь богов, но гарантированно улетишь. Я видел таких улетевших и тех, кто сумел спуститься вниз. Всё становится поверхностным, упрощённым, но куда более опасным. С культурой та же история - подстраиваются под потребителя. Ассимиляция неизбежна и это только начало. Ты видишь повсюду кавказцев и азиатов, а я всяческих йогов, для меня это ближе.



> славянские народы просто добрые и доверчивые.


   Кому легче выжить в безумном дивном мире - русскому дураку или американскому шизофренику. Второй будет обладать непомерным интеллектом. Шизофрения - это раскол сознания. Любой раскол - уже шизофрения. Я могу шизофреником назвать любого, кто расщепляет жизнь на составляющие, да весь запад. Только шизику ум не помогает спастись от агентов или найти инопланетян, а русский ещё не потерял способность видеть сердцем. Я видел тех, у кого чистый взгляд, за которым ничего нет. Для такого человека нет понятия "интеллект", но он видит тебя насквозь лучше чем любой их психиатров или чернокнижников, цыган, с которыми я сталкивался. Русские должны видеть суть как и всегда - "умом Россию не понять" - шизофреническим умом. Если голова впереди эмоций, это уже шизофреник. Не клинический, но в духовном смысле, экзистенциальном. У Сэлинджера в повести "Френни" есть замечательный совет - полюби толстую тётю. Природа и всё глобальное "мыслит" стратегически. Любой из нас - ничто на фоне этих процессов, нужно быть в обойме, только и всего, в одиночку выжить невозможно. Шизофренические культуры подружатся друг с другом в любом случаи, а те, у кого голова не перегружена, останутся при своём, кто живёт эмоциональной жизнью. Вот и я такой же - эмоциональный, доверчивый и безразличный к мелочам, сущий ребёнок. 
  А выживание культуры нашей обеспечат те, кто не думает и вообще не осознаёт что он делает, но имеет внутренний импульс. В СМИ только создают впечатление, что умные интроверты правят миром. При интроверсии теряется импульс вовне, теряется сила. "Народ" всё равно куда более мощная сила и власть имущие лишь подстраиваются под неё, чтобы самим жить хорошо, без людей они никто, влиять они ни на что не могут, не больше чем фрегат на гольфстрим. Думаю, всё будет норм. Только бы не дожить до зомби-апокалипсиса, когда народ подсядет на всякие методики, йогу, кундалини. Бррр..А война..кавказцы....ассимиляция..это уже всё было

----------


## Omega

"А война..кавказцы....ассимиляция..это уже всё было" сори, ето когда? Золотая орда?)
верхушке легче править разделенным народом, где все друг друга ненавидят, чем сплоченной нацией.
зомби апокалипсис - рулит! 
кажися, уже не в тему леплю.

----------


## _lamer

> "А война..кавказцы....ассимиляция..это уже всё было" сори, ето когда?


   Что-то с памятью моей
                                  стало

то, что было не со мной


помню

----------


## Omega

не понял?)
 кстати, вот еще что. каждый тип человека развивался соответственно краю где он живет. сколько там тысяч лет прошло пока конкретный тип людей поменял цвет кожи, размер глаз и все остальное чем мы не похожи. даже форму черепа, что явно отражается на работе мозга. тогда же не смешивались,  столько то времени жили отдельно. 
а тут поперлись кто куда.

----------


## _lamer

Ясное дело. Я уже где-то написал, что география человека - тоже его тело, только вот мои слова приняли за бред шизофреника. Я здоров, более чем некоторые. Может, слишком художественно выражаюсь..поэтично..а не..феерично - вот что сказали. 
  Более того - была передача на Наука 2.0, там рассказывали о перспективах - все будут переезжать с места на место, как в США, квартиры будут видоизменяться как кубик-рубик под вкус приезжего. Рассказывали о статистике, в частности - очень большой поток учёных из страны в страну, даже на западе у них в лабораториях работает много эмигрантов. Это только начало. У нас в России есть вещь одна не слишком приятная - привязанность к месту. С совка ещё пошло - работай на одном заводе 40 лет и стань гертрудой. Всё стабильно. Сейчас экономика иная - нужно то туда специалистов, то сюда. Не все любят вахту, переезды, но таков принцип выживания, засчёт мобильности и гибкости. Я сам собирался получить раб.специальность, не доучился, т.к. обострение началось. Придётся подождать. Думаю, сам буду вахтовым методом работать. Мне нравится, я уже попутешествовал. Ну что тут остановишь. Другое дело, что пытаются более цивильным сделать импорт рабсилы. Правда, может получиться как на западе, в той же Франции, Германии, где цветные в третьем поколении давно граждане этих стран и творят что попало. Не знаю..сложный вопрос. Я не в теме, проще говоря, я же с психами всё, а это вообще что-то социально-экономическое. Короче...
  ВСЕ ЛЮДИ - БРАТЬЯ! 



> не понял?)


   Это из песни одной.

----------


## Omega

"Короче...
ВСЕ ЛЮДИ - БРАТЬЯ! " я не согласен. ну вот почему от них отвращает? почему меня отвращает от хачей в 100 раз больше чем от негров? хотя у меня в городе на базаре торгует теточка (с тех краев) всякими орешками не очень дорого, я у нее раньше часто куплял, приветливая, нормальная женщина. а рядом есть магазин одежды, хачевський, ну прямо в дрож от злости кидает когда мимо прохожу, еще станут там рядом, хазяева блин великие, штук 6 таких ярых черных бородатых, семечки плюют, ноги пораставляли в разные стороны, ржут чето там.  ничего не боятся, ведут себя как завоеватели какие то. 
а есть еще пару ну самых настоящих негра, так они себе утром на работу, вечером с работы, одетые как мы, без всяких. от них тоже отвращает, но хотя бы нет такой ненависти. 

кроме того, хищники не могут быть братьями. 
всеровно ненавижу) некоторых только недолюбливаю)
не пойму как правильно цитировать.

----------


## _lamer

> ВСЕ ЛЮДИ - БРАТЬЯ! " я не согласен


   Я сказал это в сектантской манере..жаль, ты не услышал, я под харизмата кошу. 



> отвращает от хачей[...]всеровно ненавижу


   Наш человек. Обрати внимание - другие на этом форуме готовы доказать научно, что правы, лишь бы настоять на своём, а потом меня винят во всех смертных грехах. Сверхценные идеи..убеждённость..это мутация когда-то подавленной агрессии, ненависти. Ты мне больше нравишься - ненавидишь-ненавидишь. С тобой можно на необитаемый остров, с моими местными воздыхателями - тьфу-тьфу-тьфу!



> ну вот почему от них отвращает?


   По той же причине, по которой я бодаюсь с умниками - реагирую на энергию. У всех разная чуйка, она не зависит от интеллекта и уровня культуры. Я чую одно, ты - другое - животную грубую энергию. Я к ней привык, по жизни с работягами, в том числе с нэрусскими. В тебе что-то осталось от подростка. Я понимаю что тебя отвращает. Мне тоже противны волосатые обезьяны, если я задумаюсь об этом. Но я не думаю. И на рынок стараюсь не ходить. Если начинают предлагать кроссы, иду дальше торопливым шагом. Я так устроен, избегаю конфликта до последнего. Что делать с агрессией - не знаю. Не думаю, что с годами само пройдёт, тебе же не 16 лет. Вступи в какую-нибудь организацию - рок против наркотиков, винни пых против мёда. Я общался с одним мужиком, патологоанатом по профессии, рокер, за Русь святую. Мудной, норм мужик. Окупай педофиляй короче. Я бы сам куда-нибудь вступил, да меня не пустят, т.к. неадекватно могу себя повести.

----------


## Omega

был я в одной. нигде нет того идеализма к которому я стремлюсь, стремился.. деньги правят миром. даже культура и ценности...  коими я очень дорожу зависят от денег. из за етого я ненавижу евреев))  
вот была когда Русь, нападают басурмани, а ты такой в латах с мечем с товаришем настоящим, рубаешь на право и на лево, или тебя зарубают, зато идея была. за землю, за свое воевал, за семью свою, за бабу, что б не забрали чужие. кому там деньги надо? ну захватчикам только.  
в "Велесовой книге" интересно написано, как наши предки голые и пьяные воевали) выбежали на врага, а те испугались)) 
а щас нету ничего святого, невочто верить, нету что ценить, к чему стремится. всем деньги давай. а хачи, суки, извините, нагнетают обстановку. где они столько бабла берут? скупают все под чистую, грабят, убивают. 
да что говорить, "защитники" белой расы и сами в етом погрязли. в деньгах. идея только на словах! 

щас взорвусь...

----------


## Omega

может я ненавижу не черномазых, а тех кто качает права у меня дома? но они и есть черные. но если бы они не приежали то я б их не ненавидел. так я их ненавижу или нет?)

----------


## _lamer

> был я в одной. нигде нет того идеализма к которому я стремлюсь, стремился.. деньги правят миром


   Возможно. Лучшее - враг хорошего! Если можно сделать хоть что-то, делай. Если нет - станешь как я. Я в другие организации желал, но, почувствовал гниль, убежал, только пятки сверкали, волосы назад. Как следствие - работаю в одиночку, по мышлению стал похож на древнегреческих хиппи, разве что не курю травку и не трахаюсь с кем попало. Битлз тоже не люблю. Лучше роллинги. Я не вижу ничего особо хорошего в этом, другое дело, что я вещь в себе, я бы мог в одиночке выжить, везде можно космос созерцать, свихнуться не боюсь, опыт есть, а тем, кто больше стремится к делу, лучше не быть такими перфекционистами, это психическое отклонение как при ОКР - доводить всё до безупречности, а потом находить неприемлемые недостатки, утопая в мелочах. Я слишком принципиален, поэтому у меня узкая сфера деятельности, как у проктолога - только тяжёлые шизофреники, психотики, социопаты, с множественной личностью, бывшие сектанты, вообщем те, кому в дурке ничего не светит кроме вегетарианства, но я в любой момент могу слить эту тему и испариться. Нельзя это назвать делом жизни. Ну будет фасад, обычная работа как у всех, а это..ни туда, ни сюда. Детей не хочу, семьи, значит, и долгосрочные отношения с девушками не светят, а чисто переспать..и смысла нет..да и я не пикапер, я снимать не умею. Вот скажи что в этом хорошего? Зато я ушёл от всего, что перечило мне, не устраивало. Пошёл бы против системы - она бы съела меня и не подавилась бы. Ты подумай как себя заземлить, нужна зацепка обязательно. У меня её нет по сути. Я свободен как ветер, сегодня здесь, а завтра за 5000км. Я не торт, как говорят молодые, а вторичной переработки не выдержу.

----------


## Omega

я пытаюсь заземлится за все к чему могу дотянутся, только все ето временно, потом всеровно угнетает. мне не интересно метаться, я хочу покоя и понимания. древняя греция рулит!) те времена когда было что то настоящее и правильное в жизни людей. а может и нет, кто знает..
 не будем флудить.
кто то любит черных, а кто то не любит, нужно спорить!) ето интересно и отвлекает.

кстати, не знаю почему но мне нравится японская культура.
но если бы я когда то туда поехал то всегда бы чувствовал себя гостем . а не так как ети...
или ето не японская, незнаю. там где инь и янь и все такое.

----------


## anabioz

> я за национализм, ненавижу черных и жидков


 


> Ты мне больше нравишься - ненавидишь-ненавидишь.


 


> я в любой момент могу слить эту тему и испариться.


 Таких не берут в националисты.




> Ну будет фасад, обычная работа как у всех, а это..ни туда, ни сюда. Детей не хочу, семьи, значит, и долгосрочные отношения с девушками не светят, а чисто переспать..и смысла нет..да и я не пикапер, я снимать не умею.


 Ловко ты использовал фразу "не хочу" со всеми вытекающими))

----------


## Omega

кто туда берет?) ето же не организация)

----------


## _lamer

> Ловко ты использовал фразу "не хочу" со всеми вытекающими))


   причём тут ловкость? я серьёзно к делу подхожу. есть вариант - дадут жену. но буду жить строго под родичами, их присмотром..жёсткая тема, но надёжная. я к такому тоже не готов. то, что у меня было, было временным..болезненным..и обречённым закончиться. мой идеал - полюбить, а потом она бы умерла..погибла..когда влюбился, я мучил себя тем, что представлял, что она умрёт. все программы поломаны..инстинкты и пр..всё в труху. неизвестно чем закончится.



> Таких не берут в националисты.


   Да никуда меня не возьмут. На север возьмут - вахтовым методом. Но сначала подлечусь.



> или ето не японская, незнаю. там где инь и янь и все такое.


   не вижу разницы. для тебя. ты ведь и инь не знаешь. я изучал. кстати - ян, а не янь. опасная это штука. по сути там подмена идёт энергетики - женское-мужское. когда-нибудь эта волна трансформаций погубит любителей йоги, кундалини и пр. восточная философия - запросто. восточный пантеизм. это нормально, по-человечески. а вот специальные методики, по дыхалке и т.п. вещам - это самоизвращение, как содомия, только с душой. для нормальных все эти кундайоги - уроды. изнутри. один мой знакомый после них ощущал свой мозг, чувствовал его. причем как желе. а внутри желе еще какая-то змея копошилась. те, кого перемкнуло на кундалини, испытывают адские муки. всех не уберечь, кто-то всё равно туда сунется, поэтому хотелось бы предупредить, что этой хренью просто так нельзя заниматься. для индусов мы - ходячая мусорка. нас клинит. их нет. если нагрузить верхние чакры, когда нижние засорены, то хорор обеспечен. за себя скажу - когда грузануло сильно по аджне, было нереально страшно - тебя засасывает прямо из тела куда-то вперёд, через лоб, тошнит и хз что бы было дальше, если бы я не стабилизировал состояние. получилось это случайно, кстати говоря. а если бы спецем - не знаю даже что бы там было.



> я хочу покоя и понимания


   раз покоя нет, значит, проблема внутри, встречи с самим собой не избежать.

----------


## trypo

ты занимался йогой и из-за этого крышу чуть не унесло ?  :Embarrassment: 
я отчего-то думал , что любая йога - есть безопасное развлечение ,
а оказывается можно какие-то чакры замусорить , что потом сознанка вертится  :Smile: ))

----------


## Yrok25

> Кавказцы сохранили свои патриархальные и архаичные обычаи, от которых наши с вами предки отказались тыщу лет назад. Их обычаи, уклад и культура заимствованы грубо говоря у древних римлян, и грубо говоря мы столкнулись сегодня в древними римлянами в лице кавказцев. А что вы можете противопоставить древнему Риму ? Разговоры о правах человека ? Да они нас в своей крови утопят. Единственный реальный выход из ситуации - покупать плётку и кормить обидчиков маслятами, или думаете вас менты защитят ...
> Что бы была в обществе сила духа и товарищество нужна идеология, к тому же она должна быть вбита в бошку с рождения. Вот например Зоя Космодемьянская, она не сопротивлялась, не стреляла когда её брали немцы, она чётко и осознанно шла как Христос на распятие, зная что её поступок вдохновит многих. Последние её слова - 
> "Не бойтесь товарищи. Боритесь. Сталин с нами. Сталин придёт."
> Способна ли хоть одна русская  девочка сегодня на подобный поступок ? А вот среди чеченских девочек такие есть.


  :EEK!:    .... , не знал что древние римляне трахали животных , братьев и сестер , мальчиков до 14 лет ...

Рассказывай еще бро ! :Smile:

----------


## когда уже

> .... , не знал что древние римляне трахали животных , братьев и сестер , мальчиков до 14 лет ...
> 
> Рассказывай еще бро !


  там и не такое было. Некоторые римские императоры были открытыми гомосеками, один из них (забыл имя) открыто был трансвеститом, носил женские наряды, красился. Да и в храмах оргии бывали - мальчики, животные, все шло в дело. Возможно сексуальные извращения - одна из причин, погубивших римлян, а теперь ведущая к упадку Гейропы.
Но с другой стороны у римлян были развиты науки, исскуства и сравнивать, чего у чернозадых и в помине нет. Сравнивать римлян и черных маловозможно.

----------


## когда уже

> Могу рассказать бро, как Руслан Гелаев когда его окружили, раненый отпилил себе руку что б не сдохнуть и потом ещё успел убить двоих пограничников...


 согласен с тем, что верхушка продавала оружие и солдат. Говорить же, что русских учили воевать - нелогично. Продажные генералы не давали воевать. И что-то не упоминается про дипломатическую, военную и денежную помощь американских и натовских друзей чеченцам. А это была основная кормушка.  Маленький горный народ воевал со всей русской армией...бред полнейший. Они были лишь инструментом дестабилизации.
При адекватном командовании все было бы быстро решено.

Героев и падонков хватало по обе стороны - не надо одних выставлять героями, а других чмошниками.

----------


## когда уже

так и предьявляйте это тому, кто это написал. Я Вам про войну аргументирую, а в ответ - про посты другого чела рассуждения пишите. Не логично.

----------


## _lamer

очень важный пользователь раскручивает болезненную для себя тему мужественности. забавно. 

смотрим видео, ставим лайки. я уже зареган в ютубе. а ты? 

  кстати..о чеченцах. есть у них техника, как и у азиатов, татар, тех же китайцев. можно спецем выращивать воинов. для этого важно дистанциировать ребёнка от матери как можно раньше и вырабатывать подавление любой изнеженности, направить энергию в нужное русло и, что тоже немаловажно, считать женский пол за второй сорт, важно их подчинение. я вживую убедился у татар-башкир насколько это в своё время был важный аспект культуры - женщина усиливала в мужчинах агрессию. война с паранжой со стороны _белых_ ни что иное как интуитивное стремление ослабить именно мужской пол засчет освобождения женского. как только женщина востока станет свободной, мужчины потеряют силу, культура их разрушится.

----------


## когда уже

Римляне создали фундамент для целой цивилизации, нормы современного права, и другую фигню.
Чеченцы создали - ...? 
У них почетным считается воровать (от них самих знаю). Работать - делом глупым и недостойным настоящего мужчины. У русских как-никак (со скрипом), но труд - дело почетное. А это уже о многом говорит.

----------


## Yrok25

кто то сюда с кавказцентра переехал ?))

думаю будет еще много страниц веселых высеров)

 а кому было интересно те уже почитали и посмотрели : письма чеченцев с войны , заметки американских генералов , про героизм героин и отрезание голов , про 2+ тыщи чудо воинов алаха и роту псковских десантников , про то как туда засовывали призывников и загоняли в приготовленные ловушки , про то что стало с чудо воинами когда сформировались казачьи части и начали более менее организованное наступление
 и самое главное откуда же вобще возник этот замечательный этнос на территории города крепости Грозный и Войска Терского 
 и где он был до и этого и из каго получился))

----------


## когда уже

Yrok25 солидарен с Вами.

----------


## когда уже

..

----------


## Nikki_Sixx

Полностью поддерживаю автора темы. Ведь действительно они ведут себя как хозяева, как будто бы мы должны им служить и подчиняться их вере и их правилам.
Заставь какого-нибудь исламского до мозга костей чурку пожать руку девушке, так ты что! Будешь послан им же куда подальше. И ведь начнёшь на него гнать, так он поплачется, что вот его бедного не любят, заставляют делать то, что ему не положено по религии, дискриминируют на фоне веры и бла бла бла и ведь найдутся дебилы, которые будут жопу рвать, дабы отстоять права этого "бедного" чурки. Ну а что? Свободная же страна, свобода слова, свобода веры.
И ведь такая беда не только в России, в Европе они еще более дикие. Паразитируют на том, что там мир, магия и пони и бедных несчастных чурок обязательно поддержат.
А меня честно сказать порой жаба душит, что на этих чурок тратятся. К примеру взять какого нибудь чурку, который приедет жить вместе со всем аулом. Так вот, даже спустя 10 лет, многие из них так и не адаптируются под культуру и нравы страны. Не принимают нормы которые действуют в данной стране, да даже язык то нормально выучить не могут! А в Европе так большинство из них еще и не работает, ну а ведь зачем? Там пособие приличное, вполне можно на него прожить, так зачем утруждаться, бегать на работу каждый день?
Но сгоняй-ка ты в их ссаный Таджикоград и попробуй вести себя так как они ведут себя в твоей стране и тебя обязательно найдут через несколько дней в какой нибудь канаве.
И я не хочу сказать, что все чурки с приветом, есть всё же нормальные, адекватные люди, которые работают, учатся вполне хорошо, ведут себя достойно, но большинство из них просто какие то дикие животные. И я считаю что таких недолюдей нужно отправлять обратно в их Таджикоград и не впускать их больше ни в одну нормальную страну.
Пускай сидят у себя в стране и делают что и как хотят, ведут себя и дальше как в каменном веке и если повезёт, то через несколько столетий они станут нормальными и адекватными людьми.

----------


## Nikki_Sixx

Бабы говоришь? А глянь-ка на нынешних "парней", которых порой от бабы-то и не отличишь.
Причина тут пожалуй не в бабах, да и не в "парнях", причина тут в толерантности. Только вот у большинства чурок это понятие как таково отсутствует.
Это как с ребёнком. Приходишь в магазин игрушек и он начинает ныть, что хочет вот эту игрушку. Если всегда уступать его прихотям, то он мягко говоря борзеет. А если же ясно дать понять, что игрушку он не получит, или получит если заслужит, то он старается идти на компромиссы, уламывает себя например на помочь по дому, что бы ему купили эту игрушку.
Поэтому не думаю, что причина в бабах или мужиках, причина в обществе в целом. Другие нормы, другие моральные устои.

----------


## _lamer

> Жаль что мало кто меня поймёт, ведь всех вас воспитали бабы.


   ну ты совсем смешной - хоть фиговый листочек надень - зачем так явно показывать, что именно тебя воспитывали по-бабски.



> А глянь-ка на нынешних "парней", которых порой от бабы-то и не отличишь.


   удивила ты меня..у нас в Перми интересная ситуация - Закамск - некий раён..Бруклин..не знаю как обозвать..не самый благополучный. тут действительно живут реальные пацаны - их нет в соц.сетях, их воспитывала улица. но они для меня слишком импульсивны. еду в центр города, студенты - ....вот и вспомнил после твоих слов - действительно..такие бабы..что..ни отыметь..ни побить - бить там нечего, настучат только кому-нибудь посерьёзнее. не знаю что делать..с ними только быть таким же дерьмом. это одна из главных причин, по которым я не поступил в институт - сколько раз ездил, прицеливался, готовился, читал..а потом, посетив "храм", убирался куда подальше. 



> Если всегда уступать его прихотям, то он мягко говоря борзеет


   а если всё запрещать, то он, мягко говоря, фобеет...нужно больше возможностей для человека проявить себя. мне к сожалению, приходилось воспитывать себя самому, лет с 17ти. до этого плыл по течению. хорошо, если ребёнок посещает различные секции, общается с большим количеством ребят и мало сидит дома за компом. думаю, у многих форумчан та же проблема - сидят дома..и застыли во  времени. их родители глубоко пассивны в плане воспитания, хватает только на ворчание  и предъявы за паразитарный образ жизни.



> Тотальный матриархат


   давно сходил в туалет этой темой - тотальные обидки! сейчас..как и всегда не разрыв между поколениями, а наоборот - паталогическая и болезненная связь - почти в каждом пользователе форумов и чатов можно найти кучу скрытых и подавленных импульсов по отношению к своим родителям. они не дали себе сказать прямо - люблю или ненавижу, за что поплатились. обида ослабевает, но трансформируется в нечто другое - например, в подкаблучничество, заигрывание - это что в среде пикаперов, что в среде алкашей и паразитов. схема одна - подавленное чувство вины, женское участие..и желание помочь. 
  вообще в принципе..очень эти бессознательные комплексы мешают любить. поэтому к девушкам я наблюдал в основном либо очень агрессивное и собственническое отношение (по-мужски! не матриархат!), либо заигрывание на уровне регрессивного и адаптировавшегося ребёнка. искренности - ноль. отсюда однополые тусовки, на которых всегда можно услышать правду о том как женщины и мужчины любят друг друга. у меня с этим проблем нет. я остался один потому что здоровье подвело.

----------


## _lamer

> Смешной как раз ты, в попытках агрессии ко мне. Моська лает на слона, а слона это забавляет.


   самое смешное, что у меня-то агрессии нету. где ты её у меня увидел. я спокоен как удав. даже больше - как мёртвый удав.

----------


## Nikki_Sixx

> удивила ты меня..у нас в Перми интересная ситуация - Закамск - некий раён..Бруклин..не знаю как обозвать..не самый благополучный. тут действительно живут реальные пацаны - их нет в соц.сетях, их воспитывала улица. но они для меня слишком импульсивны. еду в центр города, студенты - ....вот и вспомнил после твоих слов - действительно..такие бабы..что..ни отыметь..ни побить - бить там нечего, настучат только кому-нибудь посерьёзнее. не знаю что делать..с ними только быть таким же дерьмом. это одна из главных причин, по которым я не поступил в институт - сколько раз ездил, прицеливался, готовился, читал..а потом, посетив "храм", убирался куда подальше.


 Тогда могу сказать, что Вам повезло жить в таком районе. У нас же куча "мальчиков" лет 13-25, которых и мужиками не назвать.
Да и не только у нас, в том же Контакте постоянно натыкаюсь на какого-нибудь недомужика. И не сказать что мне противно или еще что, лично я отношусь к этому спокойно. Сейчас это модно и нормально быть вторым биберастом, мода пройдёт, мужики и бабы возможно поумнеют. Дело времени короче.




> а если всё запрещать, то он, мягко говоря, фобеет...нужно больше возможностей для человека проявить себя. мне к сожалению, приходилось воспитывать себя самому, лет с 17ти. до этого плыл по течению. хорошо, если ребёнок посещает различные секции, общается с большим количеством ребят и мало сидит дома за компом. думаю, у многих форумчан та же проблема - сидят дома..и застыли во  времени. их родители глубоко пассивны в плане воспитания, хватает только на ворчание  и предъявы за паразитарный образ жизни.


 Так а кто же говорит, что нужно всё запрещать? Вовсе нет, не нужно запрещать всё, но и не нужно становиться рабом маленького спиногрыза. Нужно спокойно общаться, обсудить проблему, найти какое-то решение или компромисс, что бы каждый остался в выигрыше. Например закатил ребёнок истерику в магазине и просит новую игрушку. Отвёл его спокойно в сторонку не поддаваясь на истерики и не срываясь при этом на самом ребёнке. Сел, попросил его спокойно объяснить, почему он закатывает истерики и что он хочет. Если продолжает орать и биться головой о прилавок, то сделать вид, что ничего не понимаешь что он говорит и попросить всё же успокоиться. А дальше, когда выслушал его, то спокойно договориться, что мол я сейчас не могу купить тебе эту машинку, потому что мы изначально пошли в магазин за хлебом и я взял именно столько денег, сколько стоит хлеб, но если ты не будешь капризничать, то на следующей неделе, когда мы снова пойдём в магазин, то так и быть мы купим эту машинку.

----------


## _lamer

> У нас же куча "мальчиков" лет 13-25, которых и мужиками не назвать.


   красивые есть? худощавые такие ещё.. :Stick Out Tongue:  если че мне координаты дашь..особенно если недалеко от Пермского края.



> Тогда могу сказать, что Вам повезло жить в таком районе


   да я всю жизнь рабочую с..рабочими..пролетариатом. так и бухать начал. ну потом перестал. теперь могу в меру всё.



> найти какое-то решение или компромисс


   не работают компромиссы с детьми. женщина, мать должна быть мягкой с ребёнком, мужчина - требовательным. вот откуда пресловутый матриархат растёт. я бы вскрыл ситуацию - почему ему нужна игрушка. обычно, это трансформация какой-то подавленной потребности, кучи слоёв. лучше пораньше с ними начать работать, чтобы в юности это не так резко бабахнуло.

----------


## Nikki_Sixx

> красивые есть? худощавые такие ещё.. если че мне координаты дашь..особенно если недалеко от Пермского края


 Красивые-то вроде красивые, но некоторым бы подкачаться, сделать что-нибудь с бабьей стрижкой и смыть макияж и будет просто чудно.




> да я всю жизнь рабочую с..рабочими..пролетариатом. так и бухать начал. ну потом перестал. теперь могу в меру всё.


 Ну это же наоборот похвально, что теперь всё в меру.




> не работают компромиссы с детьми. женщина, мать должна быть мягкой с ребёнком, мужчина - требовательным. вот откуда пресловутый матриархат растёт. я бы вскрыл ситуацию - почему ему нужна игрушка. обычно, это трансформация какой-то подавленной потребности, кучи слоёв. лучше пораньше с ними начать работать, чтобы в юности это не так резко бабахнуло.


 Компромиссы вполне работают. Если общаться с ребёнком хоть немного как со взрослым и иногда самому позволять что-то решать и выбирать. Требовательным и ласковым быть тоже нужно, не спорю, но главное не переусердствовать. Иначе вырастит какой-нибудь неудачник или же мамочкин сынок. Возможно и трансформация, но что поделать. Если к ребёнку изначально относятся как к маленькому и глупому, который должен во всём слушаться и бояться своих родителей, иначе они наваляют ему люлей, то да, такое вполне возможно.

----------


## _lamer

> но некоторым бы подкачаться


   принципиально против этого. не люблю неестественность. когда от работы..тогда как-то лучше смотрится..гармонично. 



> сделать что-нибудь с бабьей стрижкой и смыть макияж и будет просто чудно.


   такое ощущчение, что ты о москвичах говоришь. у нас и прибить могут за плюмаж. по крайней мере, мне хочется так думать. а у меня вот длинные волосы..и чо..тоже думаешь бабья прическа? вон глянь в соседней теме. мне аш интересно самому стало что это за народ такой..подик я ещё попаду в одну из вышеназванных категорий..а сам не подозреваю..

----------


## Nikki_Sixx

> принципиально против этого. не люблю неестественность. когда от работы..тогда как-то лучше смотрится..гармонично.


 Ну, признать честно мне больше симпатичны худые парни, тощие, но всё же не такие, что прям бы кости просвечивали. А так скажем с более менее прессом, вот это да, это красиво. Можно же вполне оставаться тощим, но всё же не куском мяса с костями.




> такое ощущчение, что ты о москвичах говоришь. у нас и прибить могут за плюмаж. по крайней мере, мне хочется так думать. а у меня вот длинные волосы..и чо..тоже думаешь бабья прическа? вон глянь в соседней теме. мне аш интересно самому стало что это за народ такой..подик я ещё попаду в одну из вышеназванных категорий..а сам не подозреваю..


 Нет, не верно. Парни с длинными волосами это красиво, однако в том случае если волосы у него не ухоженные или же ему это совсем не идёт, то я считаю, что это убого и лучше бы он сделал с ними что-нибудь. А про бабьи стрижки я имею в виду так называемых биберасов в целом, которых как Вы и сказали ни выебать, ни побить.

----------


## _lamer

> как Вы и сказали ни выебать, ни побить.


   тсс!)  




> А так скажем с более менее прессом


   закинь фотки с идеалом что ли..чтобы лишний раз меня травмировать. у меня кубиков нет..ток шарик. ну эт шутка. вот если напрячь живот..то где-то там проступает пресс..где-то очень глубоко..
  вон давай уже на ты. мне не 40, тебе не 15. мне 25. 
http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-aZiZw-0dZe...%81%D1%8F3.jpg вот вроде такого плана мне нравятся, правда, всего не видно, но чувствуется - ни качок..ни скелет.

----------


## Nikki_Sixx

> закинь фотки с идеалом что ли..чтобы лишний раз меня травмировать. у меня кубиков нет..ток шарик. ну эт шутка. вот если напрячь живот..то где-то там проступает пресс..где-то очень глубоко..
>   вон давай уже на ты. мне не 40, тебе не 15. мне 25. 
> http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-aZiZw-0dZe...%81%D1%8F3.jpg вот вроде такого плана мне нравятся, правда, всего не видно, но чувствуется - ни качок..ни скелет.


 Вот именно такого плана я и имею в виду. Это нормально и вполне красиво, больше уже будет так себе, не очень.
Хорошо, будем на "ты".

----------


## _lamer

хмм. а у тебя фотки есть?

----------


## Nikki_Sixx

> хмм. а у тебя фотки есть?


 Вроде что-то было. Если ты про парней, которых я внешне считаю идеальными.

----------


## brus-nika

А вот у меня в последнее время какая-то нетерпимость к черножопым армянам. Моя одногруппница - тому подтверждение. Меня раздражает её голос с акцентом, противный такой голос, маленький  рост и огромная задница и ляхи  огромные, горбатый нос,  и черные-черные   волосы  и глаза, и руки волосатые, но больше всего бесит ее бестактность, и то, что эта черножопая везде лезет, в каждой бочке затычка. И ведет себя не как гость в стране, а как хозяйка, наглая  хозяйка.В общем отвратна она, блевать от нее тянет.

----------


## Гражданин

> А вот у меня в последнее время какая-то нетерпимость к черножопым армянам. Моя одногруппница - тому подтверждение. Меня раздражает её голос с акцентом, противный такой голос, маленький  рост и огромная задница и ляхи  огромные, горбатый нос,  и черные-черные   волосы  и глаза, и руки волосатые, но больше всего бесит ее бестактность, и то, что эта черножопая везде лезет, в каждой бочке затычка. И ведет себя не как гость в стране, а как хозяйка, наглая  хозяйка.В общем отвратна она, блевать от нее тянет.


 У армянок такая особенность, что девушки низкорослые и попа, бедра широкие. Но я к ним нормально отношусь, хоть я и скептически отношусь к православию, точнее к православной церкви, но все-таки армяне христиане (к мусульманам отношусь более негативно) и их государство дружественнонам в отличие от того же Азербайджана. А люди разные бывают.

----------


## Rum

Ясненько.
У меня нет никаких историй с лицами других национальностей, кроме неприятного эпизода в Москве, когда мне хотели продать вместо чёрных зелёные нитки и сказали "да какая разница, зашьёшь - не видно будет".

----------

